# Renewing Your Mind



## JS116 (Sep 22, 2011)

No,this is not a thread about R.C. Sproul's radio broadcast,although I do love it and have grown from it! 

For those of you who don't know I have been struggling with my thoughts lately,I've just giving in to all kinds of lies and straying away from the truth in God's word.Lately I've been confused and falling out of touch with reality,i've been finding it hard to defend things I wholeheartedly believe and would die for,now i'm just giving in to all kinds of unbiblical thoughts.I'm starting to see I'm leaning more on my misguided thoughts and feelings than the word of God.

My question is,how can I renew my mind?How can I get back to thinking correctly?The longer I stay in this confused stage the harder my heart gets against the word of God.
I dont want to have an unbelieving heart and fall away from God.


----------



## Andres (Sep 22, 2011)

The simple answer is get in the Scriptures. Are you reading God's Word regularly, as in everyday? Perhaps even several times a day since you're struggling as you say. Remember, it's not just some words in a book, but God's Word is living and active and will change you.


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 22, 2011)

First of all, the fact that you're concerned about this tells me you're not as hard-hearted as you think. If you had a really hard heart, you simply wouldn't care at all about it. So take heart in that.

Second, let me tell you personally that you're not the only one that's had this happen to you. You're in good company. I've had this struggle at times myself, and I had a VERY hard time confiding in people about it, partly because I was running around with a predominantly Arminian/Pentecostal crowd at the time, and I feared that they'd accuse me of not being a Christian, or that they'd just say "do more, try harder," or have me come to the altar again. Then I started reading about people like Luther, who went through what you described. He talked about feeling a real spiritual assault. That really made me feel good, because it meant that I wasn't alone in this. That was the other thing I loved about Calvinism; Calvinists were (and are) very frank about their sins and shortcomings, and it made me realize that this struggle wasn't something I was alone in. So take heart, brother: you're standing with Paul, Peter, Augustine, Calvin, Luther, and many other great saints in having hard times with sin.

We tend to take one of two extremes as Christians. Either we make sanctification a passive matter, believing that God works it and we just "go along," or we go to the opposite Arminian/semiPelagian view of thinking that we have to do it all while God sits back as a passive spectator and wrings His hands hoping we make the right decisions. 

The truth is that God expects us to make a discipline of sanctification, but at the same time it's not something done apart from Him. Philippians 2:12-13 is a good illustration of this. We have Paul telling us to work out (note that it's not "work for") our salvation with fear and trembling, then follows it up with a reminder that it is God that works in you. God is with us in our sanctification, no matter how holy or unholy we feel, no matter how much or how little we accomplished. If you are trusting in Jesus Christ and His work on the cross for your salvation, be assured that God is with you.

Now, on a more practical level, consider this: are there external things that make it easier for your mind to wander? For me I had to start turning off the TV and make a deliberate effort to stay away from areas on the Internet. At times, it also meant not socializing with some people, so as to avoid temptations to be loose with my humor or crude with my words. If you have areas like this, you may want to consider "cutting them off" as Jesus talked about. 

Something else to remember: the more we are in the Scriptures and in prayer, the harder it is for our mind to wander. There is a good discipline aspect to regular Bible reading and prayer, and I can tell a difference in myself when I'm not as faithful about it. Mind you, it's not the discipline in and of itself that is what matures me, but it is through that discipline that I commune with God and enjoy fellowship with him. And in those times, God has brought to mind sins that I need to confess and repent of. It's not always fun, but in the end it makes us better.

And finally, don't hesitate to ask for prayer from other believers! We are here to lift each other up to God, especially when things like this beset us. Remember that you are not alone: God is with you, and so are His children, YOUR brothers and sisters, washed in the same blood you are, walking in fellowship with God just like you are, and who will spend eternity in the presence of God, just like you will be. 

So you'd better learn to get along with us 

Seriously, Shawn... I will pray for you, and I'm sure that others here will do the same. And run to God with all your might. Run to Him whether you feel like it or not. Run to Him regardless of your thoughts, your emotions, your lack of emotions-whatever. But run to Him. He waits for His children at His throne of grace.

In the grace of God
J. Dean


----------



## JS116 (Sep 22, 2011)

Amen! I agree with everything said so far,I'm trying to join this church i've been attending for a while,their not confessiona to my knowledgel,but I do believe they are reformed in a since they hold to the 5 solas,doctrines of grace and a high view of scripture.As I mentioned before the pastor was taught under Macarthur,he is Dispensational from what I know but in the same degree as Macarthur.The pastor is a great guy,the fellowship is awsome,the preaching is always expositional.I feel like that's where I need to be,but I WANT to be at a church that holds to covenant theology,as far as my confession i agree with most of the wcf but I'm not opposed to the lbc niether so I dont know really know where I stand.

I'm sorry guy's if you find me being annoying,I just hate being this way,my walk isnt exactly what it should be and my heart isnt either,partially it's because I have no church membership to fellowship with brothers and sisters in the faith,Im going to continue studying and praying about these things and focus on Christ and not my human emotions.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 23, 2011)

Renewing the mind takes discipline to exercise the mental muscles, just as physical exercise. You must make time for yourself and your personal growth in your walk of faith. Whether that means getting up earlier, staying up later, or just entering your private space in your home for an hour a day, you need to do this and separate yourself for worldly distractions.

It also helps to have something meaty in the faith to drive you forward. The Bible and a good commentary and/or systematic theology book is a good start. 

AMR


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been listening to Phil Johnson lately from his sermons off of SermonAudio.com and I have found him to teach on this aspect of Christian sancification very well.


----------



## Tim (Sep 23, 2011)

JS116 said:


> I'm sorry guy's if you find me being annoying



It's not annoying, brother.  Christians take joy in helping other Christians. We just hope that you will be able to talk about these things in person as well.


----------



## baron (Sep 23, 2011)

When I wander in thoughts I go back to the word of God and Doctrines. I espically like Psalm 86. But I focus on 86:11, Teach me thy way, O LORD; I will walk in thy truth: unite my heart to fear thy name.


----------



## JM (Sep 24, 2011)

Keep short accounts with God about how you're living and meditate on scripture before praying. I've found that advice helpful in the past.


----------

